# My A1 With Ultraleggeras and Lowered



## DMEX (Jun 2, 2009)

17x8 with 205/45's, Distance Rings 2x5mm Front and 2x10mm Rear









Bilstein B14's and Speed Buster Chiptuning Box









Mirrors painted to match wheel color. Yeah, I know. Xenons would look better but they weigh more - Besides, I turned off the DayTime Runnings Lights anyway. 









Recaro CS Seats


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Very Nice, Like the seat's a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

That's very clean. Nice car.

I didn't realize they were doing the Recaro shell seats in that car. I know there's an A1-spec shell that's been used, but that looks like the really expensive shell that's in the TT RS and R8.


----------



## DMEX (Jun 2, 2009)

I ordered the CS Seats from a Recaro Distributor in the States and picked-up the consoles for them in Germany. Shell Seats are available through Audi by special order but I believe they are not a stand-alone option.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice! Awesome seats!! How much were they without shipping?


----------



## DMEX (Jun 2, 2009)

I got them from TH Motorsports in Illinois. I paid $2600 for the pair (I was given a $50 discount for having to wait for one of the seats) and shipping was free to my Uncle's house in Phoenix.

European Spec. cars now have a Passenger Seat Sensor for the Airbag System but simply installing a 27 Ohm resistor* in place of the Sensor kept the system functioning. The Passenger Airbag will now deploy if the seat is empty but that doesn't bother me - if I want to make the effort, I can open the glovebox and turn-off the Airbag with the Car Key. 
US cars have a different Sensor but an authorised Recaro installation shop should know how to circumvent this.

* I chose 27 Ohms because this resistance represents 50Kg - the weight of my Wife.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Looks good Doug..... 

Posted from the Davespeed R&D facility.....


----------



## Claudine (May 12, 2014)

Shame the pics have gone....anybody got any similar?


----------



## JohnTh3Gamer (Aug 10, 2020)

I know there's an A1-spec shell that's been used, but that looks like the really expensive shell that's in the TT RS and R8.


----------

